# wood board in cages?



## VickieB (May 1, 2013)

I've seen an article that says there should be a wood board in the cages for the rabbits to sit on when needed. How many of you have done this and do you think it helps the rabbits any?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 1, 2013)

I usually build about one quarter of the bottom of my cages out of solid wood! It works for me, I haven't had a problem with any of my rabbits getting sore feet, and if a doe has her kits, it helps to cut down the wind during the winter (my bunnies live outside).


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 1, 2013)

*I have never done this, and none of my rabbits have never had any sore feet or sores or anything. *


----------



## secuono (May 1, 2013)

Properly bred rabbits don't need any extra support for their feet. But, some rabbits do plainly prefer to sit on something solid. Does that sit in their nests most likely need a board of some material. Wood gets chewed up, soaks urine and bacteria and they need to be replaced ever so often. Any solid board will need to be flipped often to keep poop off and let one side dry out.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 1, 2013)

I give mine a board. Can't hurt.


----------



## P.O. in MO (May 1, 2013)

Rabbit supply houses sell a plastic resting mat for around 4 bucks plus shipping.  I think they are 10" x 15". They clip to the bottom of the cage and are easily removed and washed.  I think they will outlast my cages.  Some of my rabbits use them a lot and some don't mind laying on the wire most of the time.


----------



## farmgirl01 (May 1, 2013)

I always give mine a resting board.


----------



## DianeS (May 1, 2013)

The plastic resting mats are GREAT. They let the urine and poop fall right through. The wood, on the other hand, lets the urine soak in to it, and poop stay on the top and get stepped on, and the rabbit's fur can end up matted from exposure to the wet and dirty conditions. 

If the wood is just a loose board you intend to throw away after a week or two, then OK. But remember how disgusting it is, and how YOU wouldn't want to stand on it barefoot, before you leave it in any longer than that.


----------



## Beachbunny (May 3, 2013)

I have used both wood plank and the plastic resting board.  Found the plastic one worked better as far as keeping cages clean and sanitary 
Most of my cages have a platform for the rabbits to jump up on to rest on and that is made from 1x2 wood,with a 1/2 inch space between the boards.   They all love this and they are easy to hose off.


----------

